# Ipv6 Utilies

## bhearsum

I noticed that gentoo seems to have the iproute package, but not iputils, which on debian contains things like ping6, and traceroute6. Just wondering if they were in any package as of it, and if not, are they going to bed?

----------

## Ondrej

I have the same question. Did you guys just get the tarball and compile it yourself? Are there plans for an ebuild?

----------

